# Metro Trade : Scarface Tom



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Beautiful, tactical, ninja.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice shooters mate!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Trades rules !

cheers

the second is a "Van Helsing"


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Love that Ninja Tac design.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I was much smaller than I anticipated. Not a bad thing.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

The lamination is wooonderful on the ninja tac, and the tube attachment is cool. And the Van helsing is cool too. Gj on the figure eight mod


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Beautiful shooters, enjoy your trade with tom, my fav is the first one, good shooting !!


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Glad you like it, Eric 

Your stuff is also fantastic, i've had a lot of good shots with your cattys.

Cheers, Tom


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Am i missing the video guys? ..could somebody please post a link if so 

Edited...now seen it


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

B.P.R said:


> Am i missing the video guys? ..could somebody please post a link if so


----------

